# Why would anyone accept a $3 DD order?



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

The customer isn’t leaving a tip. the few $3 orders I have accepted they didn’t.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ColonyMark said:


> The customer isn't leaving a tip. the few $3 orders I have accepted they didn't.


Maybe I'm naive but people seriously dont leave a tip on DD?


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

My minimum on DD is $7


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Because they're new drivers and don't realize it's crap pay. When I started DD years ago, the minimum order was $5 + full tips. It doesn't sound like a lot, but many orders paid more, like $7-9 NOT including tips.

And it was crazy busy because I started when they first came here and there were way less drivers. I used to make $600 in 4 days. And then I'd do GH the other days. Those were the days.

Best tips and most consistent tippers were always w/ GH for me. Highest was $25. I did get a $20 cash tip on UE for delivery a pizza. DD tips were fair. Snow days = best tip days.



Mkang14 said:


> Maybe I'm naive but people seriously dont leave a tip on DD?


You'd be surprised how many don't tip for food delivery, regardless of the app.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Maybe I'm naive but people seriously dont leave a tip on DD?


I have received tips on DD.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> I have received tips on DD.


That's horrible! How many orders have you done? You haven't gotten any cash tips?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> You'd be surprised how many don't tip for food delivery, regardless of the app.





ColonyMark said:


> I have received tips on DD.


I order DD all the time. I thought 10% tip was the minimum people had to tip. Food delievery is one where everyone should tip.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

ColonyMark said:


> The customer isn't leaving a tip. the few $3 orders I have accepted they didn't.


$3 means they're not very hungry.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I order DD all the time. I thought 10% tip was the minimum people had to tip. Food delievery is one where everyone should tip.


You're a good person for tipping your drivers. Believe me, they appreciate you.

I haven't done DD since March, so a lot has changed. And when I started R/S, I was only doing UE because GH went down in my area.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Invisible said:


> That's horrible! How many orders have you done? You haven't gotten any cash tips?


I've only received one cash tip. The others were through the app



Mkang14 said:


> I order DD all the time. I thought 10% tip was the minimum people had to tip. Food delievery is one where everyone should tip.


when I order DD I'm given the option to tip when I place the order. I always click the $3 button. If it's a longer drive I'll tip more. it's not required so some people decide not to tip at all.

It's hard to believe that some people will not tip even $1


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

While DD is annoying, like Lyft, sending you those stupid messages about acceptance rate, try declining those $3 orders. Then you may get some good orders. You could be sent them because other drivers are declining.

With my last months of GH, I used to get so many requests for orders where the tip wasn't prepaid. They were already very late orders. The few I'd accept, I'd tell customers if they'd put in at least a $1 tip, they'd get their food faster.

Try a different area. Some areas are notorious for bad/no tipping. Good luck and hope your tips start coming!



ColonyMark said:


> It's hard to believe that some people will not tip even $1


If you read through old threads, you'll see it happened to many of us. It's awful!!! Yet people will tip their pizza delivery person.

I normally never order food. But weeks ago, I didn't feel good and had a good night driving, so I ordered Panera.

I tipped $4 in advance. And the woman was so nice, I gave her $2 cash tip. She wa ecstatic and said she was barely getting tips. I told her if she did Uber, don't forget to tip your driver.

Sorry for my long reply. But the no tipping culture of these apps really annoys me.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> The customer isn't leaving a tip. the few $3 orders I have accepted they didn't.


Desperation.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

$3 means they like to wait for cold food.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ColonyMark said:


> when I order DD I'm given the option to tip when I place the order. I always click the $3 button. If it's a longer drive I'll tip more. it's not required so some people decide not to tip at all.


Our apps seem different for DD. Maybe it's different based on area? I'm in bay area. Ours has buttons that say 10%, 15%, etc for tips. Not dollar amounts.


----------



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

I do it if it is added to another order from the same restaurant. I don’t accept anything under $5 on DD or GH unless it is a second order in the same run. Cheap customers deserve their food late.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> I have received tips on DD.


When I replied to this, I was reading it quick and thought you wrote you haven't received tips. So glad you have.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Invisible said:


> I normally never order food. But weeks ago, I didn't feel good and had a good night driving, so I ordered Panera.


Over the holidays I was feeling lazy, so I thought I'd sign up for GH for their free first delivery offer. (I haven't ordered delivery since I used to do Seamless when I was working in NYC.)

108 minutes was the fastest delivery time (Little Ceasers) everywhere else was up to 2 hours. Anything I'd actually want to eat was ~3 hrs.

That PBJ I had instead was just fine.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

dlearl476 said:


> Over the holidays I was feeling lazy, so I thought I'd sign up for GH for their free first delivery offer. (I haven't ordered delivery since I used to do Seamless when I was working in NYC.)
> 
> 108 minutes was the fastest delivery time (Little Ceasers) everywhere else was up to 2 hours. Anything I'd actually want to eat was ~3 hrs.
> 
> That PBJ I had instead was just fine.


I love PBJ! Add some lays potato chips to make it a little crunchy



Mkang14 said:


> Our apps seem different for DD. Maybe it's different based on area? I'm in bay area. Ours has buttons that say 10%, 15%, etc for tips. Not dollar amounts.


it might be that way here too. I have adhd so I don't always remember correctly. Anyway... I usually choose the one in the middle


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Because they're new drivers and don't realize it's crap pay. When I started DD years ago, the minimum order was $5 + full tips. It doesn't sound like a lot, but many orders paid more, like $7-9 NOT including tips.
> 
> And it was crazy busy because I started when they first came here and there were way less drivers. I used to make $600 in 4 days. And then I'd do GH the other days. Those were the days.
> 
> ...


When you started, they were presumably using the old system, where tips didn't make as much difference to the guarantee amount. Not long ago, after some negative stuff about their tipping system went around, they changed the way it works. So that customer tips affect what drivers get paid, rather than just supplementing the guarantee amount as often happened with the old system. The result, at least in my area, is more disparity between tipping and non tipping orders. So for example, an order that in the past might have averaged $7, could now be $5 if the customer doesn't tip, but $9 if they do.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

To answer your question. ( why do people accept a 3 dollar dd order ) THERE STUPID. 
i suggest letting the timer expire instead of clicking the decline button on those orders where you wont profit.
If everybody did it would it makes a difference ? It sure makes lyft upset when we do it


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> When you started, they were presumably using the old system, where tips didn't make as much difference to the guarantee amount. Not long ago, after some negative stuff about their tipping system went around, they changed the way it works. So that customer tips affect what drivers get paid, rather than just supplementing the guarantee amount as often happened with the old system. The result, at least in my area, is more disparity between tipping and non tipping orders. So for example, an order that in the past might have averaged $7, could now be $5 if the customer doesn't tip, but $9 if they do.


Correct. It was the old system. And when the pay went, down is when I stopped them and did GH for awhile on its own before I added UE.

GH used to be my favorite but I had posted about it last year how they went down in my area. The orders assigned were already late and I spent half my day apologizing to customers. GH was my favorite.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> *Why would anyone accept a $3 DD order?*





ColonyMark said:


> The customer isn't leaving a tip. the few $3 orders I have accepted they didn't.


Probably same reason OP did, looking for a "I'll tip you in the app" line.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

dlearl476 said:


> Over the holidays I was feeling lazy, so I thought I'd sign up for GH for their free first delivery offer. (I haven't ordered delivery since I used to do Seamless when I was working in NYC.)
> 
> 108 minutes was the fastest delivery time (Little Ceasers) everywhere else was up to 2 hours. Anything I'd actually want to eat was ~3 hrs.
> 
> That PBJ I had instead was just fine.


Sorry I was timed out from making new posts, and forgot to reply. I wonder if they have less GH drivers now or it was just super busy. That's crazy on those delivery times. Now I'm craving a nice PBJ sandwich, haven't had one in years.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I love having all the info with Skip but sometimes it's hard to get a shift. Going to try UE for the first time tomorrow night and see how it goes up here.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

When I see a $3 DD order come over, I sit there pondering for a while. 

"Perhaps they will tip cash? It's like a 1-2 mile delivery, it will be quick. $3, really?"

And I let it time out or decline. In the end, maybe they will tip in cash. But I decide it's not worth the risk and $3 kills the per hour way to much. I'm usually looking for at least $7. Sometimes $5-6 if it's close to restaurant and one that usually has the food ready when I arrive. Longer deliveries better better be $8-10.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> When I see a $3 DD order come over, I sit there pondering for a while.
> 
> "Perhaps they will tip cash? It's like a 1-2 mile delivery, it will be quick. $3, really?"
> 
> And I let it time out or decline. In the end, maybe they will tip in cash. But I decide it's not worth the risk and $3 kills the per hour way to much. I'm usually looking for at least $7. Sometimes $5-6 if it's close to restaurant and one that usually has the food ready when I arrive. Longer deliveries better better be $8-10.


If I wish to play the lottery, I'll buy a scratch off. That's basically what these fools do by accepting $3 pings.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Invisible said:


> While DD is annoying, like Lyft, sending you those stupid messages about acceptance rate, try declining those $3 orders. Then you may get some good orders. You could be sent them because other drivers are declining.
> 
> With my last months of GH, I used to get so many requests for orders where the tip wasn't prepaid. They were already very late orders. The few I'd accept, I'd tell customers if they'd put in at least a $1 tip, they'd get their food faster.
> 
> ...


I always tip but truth is the delivery fee is so high it makes ppl not wanna tip

we're talking line $10+ delivery fee


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

It's crazy to ever take the chance on a $3 trip. If it's fast food you are 98% getting nothing in a no "up front tip scenario". The only way I would play the roulette wheel on a $3 order is if it is a high end restaurant and a big order where you can hit the cash tip jackpot if you are lucky. Risk vs Reward.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Seamus said:


> It's crazy to ever take the chance on a $3 trip. If it's fast food you are 98% getting nothing in a no "up front tip scenario". The only way I would play the roulette wheel on a $3 order is if it is a high end restaurant and a big order where you can hit the cash tip jackpot if you are lucky. Risk vs Reward.


will these apps really suspend drivers for declining too often? DD wants to know why I'm declining. I always select "order too small"


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> will these apps really suspend drivers for declining too often? DD wants to know why I'm declining. I always select "order too small"


They can't punish you for acceptance rate. I let those pings time out. I'm not going to dignify them with a reason until pay's too low is a reason.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> To answer your question. ( why do people accept a 3 dollar dd order ) THERE STUPID.
> i suggest letting the timer expire instead of clicking the decline button on those orders where you wont profit.
> If everybody did it would it makes a difference ? It sure makes lyft upset when we do it


so letting the time expire doesn't affect my acceptance rate?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> so letting the time expire doesn't affect my acceptance rate?


Yes it does. Don't worry about the acceptance rate, what will get you deactivated is cancellations.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> so letting the time expire doesn't affect my acceptance rate?


if the offer is not worth it if you just let the timer expire or click reject and they want to know why. it gets old answering it. 
and yes it affects your meaning less acc rating . mine is 47 & my gf is 20 % she just watches tv to a great offer comes through .


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

I mix up the reasons for declining. “Distance too far” is a popular one also.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

On GH, I only use two: "Overall payout too low" (<$5) and “Don’t like area/restaurant” for the worst TB in my area.

I think I’ve used “Too Far” once. When I was done and the trip was 5 more miles away from home.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Does anyone here think these companies actually look at the reasons for declining???? I swear for people that one would think are intelligent enough to be a member here...........


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> Does anyone here think these companies actually look at the reasons for declining???? I swear for people that one would think are intelligent enough to be a member here...........


People aren't looking at these things. Algorithms do. So just don't do things that upset the algorithm.

Generally accepted by posters that acceptance rate will not get you deactivated. Doing things like cancelling after you accepted can get you flagged by the algorithm. At which time the algorithm will boot you or it might go to a person for review.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> People aren't looking at these things. Algorithms do. So just don't do things that upset the algorithm.
> 
> Generally accepted by posters that acceptance rate will not get you deactivated. Doing things like cancelling after you accepted can get you flagged by the algorithm. At which time the algorithm will boot you or it might go to a person for review.


My completion rate never falls below 97%, the only times I will ever drop an order after accepting it is either if I get to the restaurant and I have more then a 5 minute wait (yes I set my timer for exactly 5 minutes; if my wheels on my car aren't moving I'm not making money) or they are out of an item, because I'm not gonna screw around trying to get hold of the customer telling them they don't have any Chalupa's at Taco Bell, let some other ant deal with that nonsense.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> My completion rate never falls below 97%, the only time I will ever drop an order after accepting it is if I get to the restaurant and they are out of an item, because I'm not gonna screw around trying to get hold of the customer telling them they don't have any Chalupa's at Taco Bell, let some other ant deal with that nonsense.


I'm about the same on completion rate. My acceptance rate is around 40% on DD. Probably going to keep going down since I seem to decline about 2/3s of requests I see.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> I'm about the same on completion rate. My acceptance rate is around 40% on DD. Probably going to keep going down since I seem to decline about 2/3s of requests I see.


DD acceptance rate currently is high for me at 34%. Current completion rate is 100%. I usually like to keep my acceptance rate in the high 20s. Been like that since last spring. I laugh at people that have 100% acceptance rates. Especially ones that drive around in SUVs. You ants go with those $3 Chick Fil A orders having to sit in the restaurant forever along with five other drivers, driving 7 miles, going up to the fourth floor, for $3.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

ColonyMark said:


> The customer isn't leaving a tip. the few $3 orders I have accepted they didn't.


Your question includes part of the answer. Why do people accept them? You accepted a few so you know why.

There is always a person who has yet to accept their first bad gig pay. Some of them keep doing it, and a few of them draw a line and stop. With untrained gigs, there is always the first time (or worse the first few times) that someone does something with the expectation that the pay will be acceptable. And then they do the math. Well, they do the math if they are willing and able to, anyway.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

I’ve done a few. Not many, but a few. Some things have to happen. I’m a hundred yards from the restaurant, the delivery is a mile away, I’ll know there’s no waiting and it’s slow. I’ve had people tip every now and then.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> The customer isn't leaving a tip. the few $3 orders I have accepted they didn't.


I have 894 DD deliveries as of now. Taking a $3.00 delivery, and thinking they will tip on the end is wishful thinking. I have gotten higher paid deliveries subsidized by DD, and they sometimes tipped, because they did not tip through the app. I also been tipped twice, and I think that is because they did not know the app automatically adds to the bill.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I have 894 DD deliveries as of now. Taking a $3.00 delivery, and thinking they will tip on the end is wishful thinking. I have gotten higher paid deliveries subsidized by DD, and they sometimes tipped, because they did not tip through the app. I also been tipped twice, and I think that is because they did not know the app automatically adds to the bill.


3153 DD orders for me. But what do I know?


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Seamus said:


> It's crazy to ever take the chance on a $3 trip. If it's fast food you are 98% getting nothing in a no "up front tip scenario". The only way I would play the roulette wheel on a $3 order is if it is a high end restaurant and a big order where you can hit the cash tip jackpot if you are lucky. Risk vs Reward.


Here's a good one for you. I made a delivery last night in the rain. After dropping off customer text me and asked do you have a Venmo account? I forgot to tip. Come on dude, you can tip on the DoorDash app. I replied and said don't worry about it.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I rolled the dice a couple times yesterday when it was slow. I took a $3 DD order. Pickup and drop off were pretty close and I didn’t have to wait. Customer tipped $3 after drop off which doesn’t happen often on DoorDash.

so I took another $3 order. This time I had to go to Taco Bell and had to place the order myself, pay with the red card and wait for their order. there were 12 food items and 3 really large sodas. When the order was ready I made sure there were 12 items in the bag, like all good dashers should do.

customer was in a second floor appointment, big surprise! So I’m climbing stairs carrying my large food bag and a drink carrier, the type with no handle. Drop off and was thinking MAYBE she will give me a cash tip. WRONG!
Then I thought MAYBE she will tip on the app later. WRONG!

Like someone else said. $3 trips are a gamble.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

I 'might" go as low as $7. If I'm in a really good mood. Personally I think tipping before the delivery is mentally difficult. but when it comes to driving for doordash I can't see any way around it...


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> I rolled the dice a couple times yesterday when it was slow. I took a $3 DD order. Pickup and drop off were pretty close and I didn't have to wait. Customer tipped $3 after drop off which doesn't happen often on DoorDash.
> 
> so I took another $3 order. This time I had to go to Taco Bell and had to place the order myself, pay with the red card and wait for their order. there were 12 food items and 3 really large sodas. When the order was ready I made sure there were 12 items in the bag, like all good dashers should do.
> 
> ...


The big question is............did you learn your lesson to never accept another one?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ColonyMark said:


> Why would anyone accept a $3 DD order?


Because they just arrived here from a country where $3 is a whole month's wages.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Solid 5 said:


> The big question is............did you learn your lesson to never accept another one?


Yes


----------

